# Audio / Video >  VILMA_102-104...kāds ir lietojis šo devaisu - kā uzvedas ekspluatācijas processā.

## Vitalii

_Ir jāpaceļ šo devaisu, galīgi nojāts...dedzis vadības bloks, galva ar ne OR_ginālā.
Ko saka spečjuki !!!

http://www.audiopower.ru/content/sho...sklad/item/310

http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/705...ll=1#post98337_

----------


## Isegrim

Ko gribi dzirdēt? Pirms ceturtdaļgadsimta es no tāda centos izgatavot magnetofonu. Pat ar 'Olimpa' distances vadību saradināju, meklēšanu pēc skaitītāja nullēm ieviesu. Pirms 20 gadiem biju priecīgs, par to krāmu 15 lašu dabūjis. Visus tos, kas pieklīda vēlāk, nogrāvu. Muzejam vienu var turēt, varbūt vēl atskaņošanai drillēt. Magnetofonus taisīt sovjeti tā arī nekad neiemācījās. Nelietotas galvas ir, ja vajag.

----------


## Melvins

Es no šāda aparāta mājās neatteiktos  :: 
Labā vizuālā un tehniskā stāvoklī...
(ekh!... būtu tikai kur visu šo likti...).

----------


## Vitalii

> Ko gribi dzirdēt...? 
> Muzejam vienu var turēt, varbūt vēl atskaņošanai drillēt. 
> 
> Magnetofonus taisīt sovjeti tā arī nekad neiemācījās. Nelietotas galvas ir, ja vajag.


  ::  EH, Juri - kā TU visu labo omiņu sagrauj.
Būtu ko labu pasacījis...malači Leiši - nospieduši ideju no DUALA...realizējuši ne sliktāk.
Salīdzināju ar vienu _otru labu buržujnieku...atskaņo ne sliktāk, ar ierakstīšanu var diskutēt.

Tad jau sanāk ka Majak's_010 ar galīgs mēsls...vai kā !?!




> Nelietotas galvas ir, ja vajag.


 ja buržuju sendvičs - neateikšos, ja parastās...laikam pašam vēl pārītis ir zagažņikā.

----------


## tornislv

Ja nu PSRS kasešnieku, tad Oreļ-101. To, kā stāsta, ražoja raķešu rūpnīcā. Iekšpuses bilde teoriju apstiprina.
Tors ekrānā!!!! Dzelžu šasija. Modulārais princips, kā Revoxiem. Gandrīz normāla elektriskā shēma.
Sendasta galva, praktiski nenolietojams.

----------


## Vitalii

> Ja nu PSRS kasešnieku, tad Oreļ-101. 
> - To, kā stāsta, ražoja raķešu rūpnīcā. Gandrīz normāla elektriskā shēma.
> Sendasta galva, praktiski nenolietojams.


 _ Ir man ar šāds kollekcijā, tikai šamais ir klassi zemāks. Piekrītu - izpildijums tīri laps.
Navar vienlaicīgi kontrolēt ieraksta kvalitāti, ari priekšmagnetizācijas sistēma atsutstvuet.
Mirgojošie ledi...ciest nevaru ka visu laiku mirgo.

Vilamai trafiņš ar ievietots permaloja ekrāna, uz gumijas demferiem.
Vilmai -102_104 un Majak's-010 ar DUAL'a lentas transportmehānismu - un visai laps pie reizes._

----------


## tornislv

Manam Oreļ neviens LED nemirgoja...

----------


## abidox

Vispār jau tā VILMA labs verķis atskaņo labi un ieraksts arī nesūdīgs turklāt pietiekoši tīras augšas un daudzmaz sakarīgi basi un vispār skaņa tāda patīkama salīdzinājumā ar citiem sovjetu brīnumiem, bet tikai ar oriģinālo sendasta galvu vai līdzvērtīgu.
piebildīšu, ka šitās VILMAS ir visai retas

----------


## Isegrim

Gadījās nograut nevienam nevajadzīgu _Orli_. Militāristu piesitiens jautās viscaur. Toroīdu pat sglabāju; varbūt kādreiz noder. Par 'Vilmām' neņemos pārliecinoši apgalvot, bet dzirdēju, ka leiši esot nopirkuši no kādas pašlikvidējušās branžas visu mehānismu izgatavošanas cehu, mistkastes un slotas ieskaitot. Šūblādes vai klapes neesamība izbīdīja augstas prasības kasetes korpusam; tam atbilda tikai dārgais, masīvais gals. Piem., SONY ES rīks kaseti ierija un ieklampēja tik nopietni, ka nekas tur vairs nevarēja vibrēt. Drillēšanai labāks deķis bija horizontālais "Rūta-101"; ar ferīta galvu un trim _džepu_ motoriem. Par to _točno_ zinu - nodrāzts no 'Tandberg'. _Dļja otvoda glaz_ sakomponēts savādāk. 

Shēma - izcils sovjetu inženiera murgs; vienpolāra 12 V barošana, _bēniņu rūmes_ un traucējumnoturības nekādas. Vienreiz paņēmu paspēlēt kādā ballītē; '_navodkas_' no skatuves gaismām bija trakākas par mūziku.
 "Vilmas" šajā ziņā nebija neko daudz labākas. Es savā eksemplārā biju iebāzis tīkla filtru, bet ar to visu ledusskapis, iekšā/ārā slēgādamies, uzmeta pīķi pa visu ģīmi. 
Abiem bija ļoti švaki līmeņa indikatori; gauži lēni un stīvi. Pie 10 ms pipuka (ko SONY indikators reģistrēja un noturēja), _ceijeri_ pat neatskrēja no "mīnus bezgalības". 'Vilma-101/104' gadījumā situāciju glāba trīs pīķu LED, ja vien _jūzers_ prata tās pienācīgi saregulēt (procesu savādāk kā "_čerez žopu_" nevar nosaukt). Vēl par pēdējiem - leišiem bija ļoti švaka gumija. Sastāva un īpašību ziņā. Tīšanas siksna, kam mazs apķēriens platā leņķī ap motora skrituli, pirms laika sāk izslīdēt.

----------


## Janis

Pirmās klases ar dual capstan diemžēl man nav bijusi. 
204 bija lietošanā kādreiz, bet iespaidi ...  ::   Mehānika iespējams bija labākā no padomijā ražotajām, ja neskaita kaut kādu nesaprotamu rūpnīcas defektu, kura dēļ nācās pēc kasetes ielikšanas ar sērkociņu celt augšā podkasetnika turētāju, kas negribēja atgriezties tam paredzētājā vietā. 
Vispirms nonīka barošanas blokam viena polaritate - sausi sīkie elektrolīti, kas dod palaišanas impulsu stabilizatoram Pie reizes izlidoja viena K157UD2 ieraksta pastiprinātajam. 
Ieslēdzot ierakstu, indikatoram vienā kanālā bultiņa nobīdijās nedaudz virs -20DB. Filtra spoles serdeņa regulēšana neko nelīdzēja, pat nomaiņa ar augsta Q spoli ar diviem ferīta vāciņiem neglāba no ģeneratora traucējumiem vienā kanālā.   Brīžiem pārstāja darboties stop poga.  Kaut kur glabājas atskrūvēta.

----------


## Vitalii

> Pirmās klases ar dual capstan diemžēl man nav bijusi. 
> 204 bija lietošanā kādreiz, bet iespaidi ...


  ::  _102 Vilma - visai laps aparatiks, ar 'biasa' korekciju Hromenei un ferītenei...UH laba lieta._
_pat 104 Vilma blakus nestāv...202-204 jau stipri vienkāršota_..._detaļu bāze ar nav kā 102 modelim.
a galvas 102 - no Yamaha un ( canon - a kālab canon...nav saprašanas )
104,202-204 galvas - no Majaka  uzmontētas, nekas dižšs.
_

----------


## Isegrim

Nē, Vitālij, leiši nelika kaut kādas 'Majaka' galvas uz saviem deķiem. Priekš 'Vilmām' paši taisīja _sendastenes_, gluži ciešamas. 'Rūta-101' gan varēja lepoties ar Matsushita ferīteni. "Elementu bāzē" tām 'Vilmām' nekādas atšķirības nebija. Principiāli gan - 102.-ajai tak "caurvēja" (krieviski) kanāls. _Iekšā/ārā_ galvu bloks gan bija no mīkstajām, ātri tās nodila, neraugoties uz kasetes piespiedēja atbīdīšanu.

----------


## Vitalii

> Nē, Vitālij, leiši nelika kaut kādas 'Majaka' galvas uz saviem deķiem. Priekš 'Vilmām' paši taisīja _sendastenes_, gluži ciešamas....


  :: _  ko ta es - vados pēc bildēm no Krievijas forumiem - ( Vilma'i-102 galvas toč vietējās nebij, iekš manējās ir ciparu kods...neesu vēl noskaidrojis no kāda ražotāja )_
_     VILMA 102_ _- ievērības cienīgs aparāts...104 jau ''kastrāts'' pilnībā._
_
  un vēl kas - 3Д24.080 visai draņķīga galva_ 
_http://www.chipinfo.ru/literature/ra...03/p16_18.html_

_
Šie nu ir jāpaceļ no miroņiem: apakšējās bildēs._

----------


## JohnLV

> _Ir jāpaceļ šo devaisu_


 Manā skatījumā šīs Vilmas bija vieni no dizainiski vispievilcīgākajiem Padomju kasešniekiem. 102 gan nav bijis, bet 204 pagultē vēl stāv  ::

----------


## tornislv

> Manā skatījumā šīs Vilmas bija vieni no dizainiski vispievilcīgākajiem Padomju kasešniekiem. 102 gan nav bijis, bet 204 pagultē vēl stāv


 Meanwhile in Japan:  ...  ::

----------


## Vitalii

_Vizuālais skats tiešām laps, tāpat ka Majak's_010 izdevies klons._
_- ja apskatam Vilmu kā modeli, izrādās Krievijā bij ''ФЕНИКС_102 '' - tieši tāds pats kā Vilma._

_un...visai cienīgais Dual modelis...no kuru klonēja Vilmu, kā - aitu Dolliju !!!_ 
_p.s. >> no šī modeļa droši var ņemt 'gumijas' un piespiedējrullīti priekš jaunā bērna: VILMA_102/204_

----------


## ivog

Tad jau labāk paņemt pašu Duālu nevis Vilmu

----------


## Vitalii

> Tad jau labāk paņemt pašu Duālu nevis Vilmu


  :: _ ...acīm redzami neizproti lietas par kurām taisies diskutēt._

----------


## Isegrim

Vitālij, Ivo, savukārt, nav mazohists un neizprot vēlmi aplaisties ar leišu-sovjetu krāmiem. Es arī būtu rīta kafijas vietā tinti iedzēris, ja sadomātu  SONY 3-galvu deķa vietā tos sūdus brūķēt. Tāpat muzejā turamas patiesi vērtīgas lietas.

----------


## ivog

> _ ...acīm redzami neizproti lietas par kurām taisies diskutēt._


 Nu, tad paskaidro, lūdzu
p.s. tikko paskatījos - konkrētais Dual ebaja izsolēs aiziet cenā ~50-60 EUR. Nav neko dārgs.

----------


## Vitalii

> Nu, tad paskaidro, lūdzu
> - konkrētais Dual ebaja izsolēs aiziet cenā 50-60 EUR. 
> Nav neko dārgs.


  :: _...da ko te lieki muti virināšu, kas gribēs - pats aizraksies un atkodīs...kas un kā._
_ar konkrēto piemēru minēju, no kāda modeļa var paņemt gumijas priekš ''' Vilmas''' restaurācijas._

_vizuāls piemērs:_

----------


## ivog

Nu, un ko tas piemērs pasaka? Tāpat kā vecajā aņukā par to, kā izskatās nīlzirgs - zirgu zini? Nu nemaz nav līdzīgs.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Leišu gumija tiešām bija sūdīga. "Elfām" derēja "Majaku" siksnas. Ar "Vilmām" lielākas problēmas - ātri pārstāja tīt/pietīt, jo apķēriens ap skrituli platā leņķī un nepietiekams. Risinājums - pērkam "Dual", noplēšam siksnas, liekam uz "Vilmas". Sapostīto "Dual" izmetam. Apmēram tā. 
P.S. Kādu brīdi var "izbraukt" noklājot leišu siksnas iekšpusi un motora skrituli ar kolofonija-spirta laku.

----------


## Zigis

> _p.s. >> no šā modeļa droši var ņemt 'gumijas' un piespiedējrullīti priekš jaunā bērna: VILMA_102/204_


 
Tēti, tēti, re es uztaisīju vijoli !

Malacis dēliņ, a kur stīgas dabūji ?

No klavierēm izņēmu.

----------


## Vitalii

> Leišu gumija tiešām bija sūdīga...ar "Vilmām" lielākas problēmas - ātri pārstāja tīt/pietīt,
> jo apķēriens ap skrituli platā leņķī un nepietiekams. 
> Risinājums - pērkam "Dual", noplēšam siksnas, liekam uz "Vilmas". Sapostīto "Dual" izmetam.


 _bij jāiztiek ar to kas bija_..._Duālu nevajag_ _izķidāt dēļ gumijām, atstājam kā - ja ir ejošs...neejošu pacelt ir lielum lielās galvassāpes.
JO - IR pieejami remkomplekt priekš Duāla un modelim 839RC.








 P.S. Kādu brīdi var "izbraukt" noklājot leišu siksnas iekšpusi un motora skrituli ar kolofonija-spirta laku.


 
>> manuprāt to gan nevajadzētu darīt.








Vitālij, es arī būtu rīta kafijas vietā tinti iedzēris, ja sadomātu SONY 3-galvu deķa vietā tos sūdus brūķēt. Tāpat muzejā turamas patiesi vērtīgas lietas.


 Juri, visu nosaka maciņa biezums un pirkstiņu ''taisnums''....viens var atļauties Nakamichi_Dragon, citam prieks par RRR_Radiotehnika šuflādīti. 
Vilma > vizuāli piesaista, nav slikta deka - ja kas. 
_

----------


## abidox

Lai nesāktu jaunu tēmu rakstu te pie VILMĀM. ir radusies tāda situācija, ka 104 VILMAI vajag atjaunot dzēšanas un priekšmagnetizācijas blokā ģeneratora trafiņu, bet ir problēma - nav zināms cik tinumiem tur jābūt (shēmās ir norādīti tikai darba spriegumi) turklāt vēl gribēju jautat vai nebūtu prātīgāk uztīt citu traffiņu ar regulējamu serdi - būtu vieglāk iedzīt rezonansē.

----------


## Isegrim

Apklaušinies papriekš pēc donora. Pats tev nevaru līdzēt, jo no visiem šiem krāmiem, ko esmu likvidējis, saglabāju vienīgi tīkla transformatorus. Ja dikti gribas ķēpāties - notin un saskaiti. Un kādā īpašā rezonansē būtu jādzen? Vienam atsevišķi ņemtam maģim nav svarīga kāda precīza dzēšanas/uzmagnetizēšanas  frekvence. 

P.S. Vitālij, kolofonija laka ievērojami paaugstina berzes koeficientu un neļauj tai siksnai izslīdēt. Ja ļaužam ir svarīgi, lai magnetofons funkcionētu tūlīt, ne gaidīt, kad nenosakāmā nākotnē ienāksies jaunas siksnas, šādi var rīkoties. Mehānismam ar to netiek nodarīta ne mazākā skāde.

----------


## Vitalii

> .....P.S. Vitālij, kolofonija laka ievērojami paaugstina berzes koeficientu un neļauj tai siksnai izslīdēt. Ja ļaužam ir svarīgi, lai magnetofons funkcionētu tūlīt, ne gaidīt, kad nenosakāmā nākotnē ienāksies jaunas siksnas, šādi var rīkoties. Mehānismam ar to netiek nodarīta ne mazākā skāde.


 _...kas tik šai dzīvē nar redzēts un piedzīvots...var jau dažādi rīkoties - šo processu nepiekopju un nekad tā nedarīšu._
_katram kolofonija_spirta šķīdums sanāks ar dažādu proporcijas % koncetrāciju_.._.un vēlāki vēl jāmazgā nosti šī draza._
_eBaYa brīvi nopērkamas gumijas...vienīgi padārgi sanāks, bet - kam savajadzēsies...tas ar nopirks!!!_

----------


## abidox

> Apklaušinies papriekš pēc donora. Pats tev nevaru līdzēt, jo no visiem šiem krāmiem, ko esmu likvidējis, saglabāju vienīgi tīkla transformatorus. Ja dikti gribas ķēpāties - notin un saskaiti. Un kādā īpašā rezonansē būtu jādzen? Vienam atsevišķi ņemtam maģim nav svarīga kāda precīza dzēšanas/uzmagnetizēšanas  frekvence.


 A rto tīšanu un apskatīšanos ir tā, ka bija nopuvis (!) mēģināju iespēju robežās skaitīt, bet kļūda, kur uz 30+% ņemot vērā šo situācīju mēģināju tīt proporcionāli ņemot vērā shēmā norādītos spriegumus - rezultāts ir tāds, ka ģenerēt kautko ģenerē, bet stipri nepietiekami jo tad dzēš tikai daļēji u priekšmagnetizācija niecīga. 
Par rezonansi biju lasījis, ka dzēšanas galviņa un kondiķis veido svārstību kontūru un respektīvi ģenerējot kontūra frekvencē varētu dabūt maksimālo labumu, bet piekrītu, ka tas šinī gadījumā nav nepieciešams.
shēmā norādītie spriegumi ir 2 x 12V ģeneratora pusē un attiecīgi max 30V uz galviņu un 110V uz priekšmagnetizāciju.
principā ja ņem vijumu uz voltu tad rezultāts ir tāds, kā aprakstiju, ja 2n/V tad biku labāk dzēš, bet pārējais tas pats un spole pilna līdz kliņķim tā ,ka knapi korpusā lien.
Tākā būtībā "maldos starp trīs priedēm" vienīgi varbūt vēlreiz pārbaudīt visus traņus, elektrolīti visi  jauni salikti. vēl izskatu domu no kāda cita maģa ielikt to trafiņu

----------


## tornislv

Vispār jau gan biasam gan dzēšanai ne spriegumi, bet strāva ir svarīgi.

----------


## Isegrim

Vitālij, kad spirts iztvaiko, paliek 100% kolofonijs. No jebkādas koncentrācijas šķīduma. Un nost nekad  nekas nav bijis jāmazgā. Vai tu esi redzējis čellistu lociņu mazgājam?

----------


## abidox

to es zinu, bet shēmā norādītajiem spriegumiem attiecīgajās vietās laikam būtu jābūt. paeksperimenteju, paskatījos oscilī, pamērīju ģenerators ģenerē stabili, bet zūd acīmredzot strāva, dzēšamgalva biški virs 2 omi, ja atslēdz to tad tā visa sistēma jau sāk funkcionēt kautcik, kautgan pamērot citu dzēšamgalvu arī tur  starp 2 un 3 omi pretestība - sāku domāt, kur mana kļūda ar tiem tinumiem jo pieslēdzot dzēšamgalvu jūtami samazinās spriegumi

----------


## tornislv

kādi divi Omi pie 100KHz???? Z izrēķini, ne R !!!

----------


## Gaija_5D

Man te viens jautājums spečukiem, par Vilma-102. 
Uzpeldēja tāds brīnums. Vajadzētu savest daudz maz kārtībā. Ar to galviņu bloku, nezinu ko tur montēt virsū? 
Kādu galvu. (ieraksta/atskaņošanas) bloku, un tie rullīši, tas ir kas vispār nesaprotamas konstrukcijas. Tur tie konstruktori dikti īpatnēji bijuši laikam, ka ko tādu varēja sadomāt ielikt tur iekšā. 
Citiem magīšiem viss ir normāli, bet nu Vilma-102, tas ir kas dīvains. 
Ir rekomendācijas par Canon galvu no Onkyo, bet kāda modeļa, vai nosaukuma tur derēs?

----------


## kaspich

kas tur diivains? 2 asis, sleegtais trakts - kruts aparaats.
tiesa gan, ja taadi jautaajumi, labs gals tur nav gaidaams..

----------


## tornislv

Klasisks closed loop trakts ar 2 capstaniem, parastiem gumijas ruļļiem un integrētām vadīklām. Kas tevi tur izbrīna? Ja liekas tik briesmīgs, iemaini man pret kaut ko. Sentimenta mākts labprāt ar Vilmu paniekošos. Neesmu aizticis kādus 30 gadus...

----------


## Janis

Tur galvu blokā liekas bija kombinētā  ieraksta un atskaņošanas galva realizējot ierakstītā signāla kontroli ieraksta laikā, kā trīsgalvu 0-1 klases lenšu magnetofonos. Ko likt vietā, ja orģinālās ir nodilušas, tiešām varētu būt aktuāli.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Vilmās tur tie šautriņu indikātori svārstās galīgi nejēdzīgi. Tāpēc nepieciešams mazliet savest kārtībā to darbību.
Uzmontējot papildus detaļiņas uz platītes. Šā slimība ir daudziem aparātiņiem ar M4761 indikātoriem.

----------


## Isegrim

Tur nav pie vainas M4761 kā tādi, bet tizlā shēma. Senos laikos tika konstruēts _pipuku_ ģenerators, kas ražoja dažada garuma _pipukus_ ar 775 mV (0 dB) efektīvo vērtību un 5 kHz pildījumu. Normālam _ceijeru_ indikatoram ir jāaizskrien līdz 0 dB atzīmei 10 ms laikā. Šo leišu 'Vilmu' _lukturīši_ pie 50 ms gara _pipuka_ knapi izkustējās no vietas. Ilgi un dikti čakarējoties ar LED pīķu indikāciju, varēja tos saregulēt un kaut cik ciešami rakstīt ar to palīdzību.

----------


## Elmārs

> Normālam _ceijeru_ indikatoram ir jāaizskrien līdz 0 dB atzīmei 10 ms laikā.


   Cilvēkiem bija un ir dažāda sapratne par līmeņa indikatoriem. Padomijā to atšķirīgo sapratni mēģināja nolīdzināt ieviešot standartus. Piemēram, ГОСТ 24863-87 apraksta kādi indikatori un to parametri ir pieļaujami magnetofoniem. Standarts paredzēja TRIJU veidu indikatoru izmantošanu – 1) maksimālās vērtības indikators – integrācijas laiks 20-250ms (atgriešanās laiks 1,0-2,5s), – 2) vidējās vērtības indikators – integrācijas laiks 150-350ms (atgriešanās laiks 150-350ms), – 3) pārslodzes indikators – integrācijas laiks 5-20ms (atgriešanās laiks 1,0-2,5s). 
  Savukārt, kad es vēl krāmējos ar lentām (80tie) jau bija pieņemts kvazi-pīķa indikatora standarts ГОСТ 21185-75 , kurā vairs tāda lieta kā 10ms netika vispār apskatīta un tika aprakstīts 5ms kvazi-pīķa indikators (2 veidu) un paņēmieni tā kalibrēšanai. Tai standartā vēl ir metodika pēc kuras vērtē mechāniskā indikatora dinamiskos parametrus (cik tā šautriņa inerces dēļ drīkst pārskriet iedaļu un ka elektromagnētiskās sistēmas šautriņai jānoreaģē no 100 līdz 200 milisekundēs t.i., standarts nenosaka ka šautriņai 0 dB jāsasniedz 5 vai 10 milisekundēs).

----------


## Didzis

Kam mūsdienās viss tas aktuāls. Tāpat tak vairs kasetēs nerakstīs, jo pasākums pilnīgi bezjēdzīgs. Indikatori pļurinās, vecās kasetes skan, ko vēl pilnai laimei vajag.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Jā, kasetēs vairs nerakstās. Visas galviņas nodilušas. Galvas jaunas nav, un magīši stāv kaudzē lai tos utilizētu.  Tāda ir tās attīstības pozetīvā puse.
Visi poliuretāna geniālie rullīši ir iztecējuši. Vilmas ar tiem poliuretāna rullīšiem bija geniālas.

----------


## abidox

Nevar vis tā teikt, kasetes tagad sāk atgriezties kā exkluzīva prece entuziastiem. vienīgi par ražošanu - jā galvas pat ja ir pieejamas jaunas tad pēc principa "akcija spēkā kamēr prece ir veikalā/noliktavā" jo vairs jau neražo. Laigan ganjau atradīsies kāds entuziasts līdzīgi, kā ar _nixie tubes.
_par ruļļiem piekrītu VILMās tie galīgi garām. Savai 104 ieliku slēgto traktu no galīgi nopūdēta un smagi_ kopannija_ feniks 110ruļļi tam protams  bija kļuvuši par  ķēpīgu vielu - ilgi meklēju ko vietā likt.
Atradu meklēto izbījušos auto maģos (autoreversniekos) rezultāti patīkami pārsteidza. galvyu dabūju no stipri pārbūvēta VESNA maģa (kautkāda importniece ar ļoti šauru darba spraugu un labu ģeometriju. Par ierakstu - varu teikt ka ir OK laigan testos konstatējās, ka viss kas ir pirms ieraksta pastūža ir praktiski izmetams jo bojā skaņu. varu teikt, ka slēgtais trakts rullē jo ir daudz labāka kvalitāte (sevišķi ierakstam) un nav jāķēpājas ar padodošā mezgla spriegošanu, kā atvērtajā traktā (principā neiespējams pasākums jo nospriegojums mainās līdz ar lentas daudzumu rullī un rezultātā tāds kompromiss vien iznāk).

P.S. vienīgi parādījusies problēma ar atskaņošanas traktu  sākumā ieslēdzas, bet pēc tam sekundes - divu laikā pakāpeniski apklust. laikam kas ar vadību nojucis.

Vēl ir teorētiska doma brūvēt atskaņošanas pastiprinātāju ar balancēto līniju no galvas un operacionāli ieejā liekot korekcijas ķēdi jau aiz tā. citādi esošais kautkā baigi daudz trokšņus ķer iekšā

----------


## abidox

Par indiekatoriem piekrītu, tie rāda figviņzin ko, vienīgi pēc pīķa diodēm var kautcik saprast notiekošo, bet ir budžeta risinājums (ierakstam) maģa izeju saslēdz ar  stacionārā datora (portatīvajiem reti sastopama lieta) lineāro ieeju un datorā lieto kādu no daudzskailīgajām VU meter tipa programmām - rezutāti visai labi

----------

